# Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for another Blu-ray Giveaway to pad one lucky member's Blu-ray collection! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Vengeance of an Assassin_, due to be released April 14, 2015. This action-packed last film from legendary director and fight choreographer Panna Rittikrai features Dan Chupong as an assassin who finds himself betrayed and exposed to the business's deadliest killers. 

We will host a _Vengeance of an Assassin_ DVD Giveaway contest on Facebook during the week of April 13th. Check-in on Facebook (Tuesday, April 14) for more information! 

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

